
Show HN: GitAtomic Native Git Client for Windows - ArturCzajkowski
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=GitAtomic.GitAtomic
======
ArturCzajkowski
Hi guys.I'm Artur, a C++ dev. Just wanted to let you know about a new Git
client for Windows that I developed. It's extremely light and fast due to the
use of native technology and it has an integrated GUI/CLI with modern user
interface. Hope you'll give it a try. Thanks!

